# Rage Chisel Tip Question...



## Kyle5050 (Sep 17, 2012)

I picked up a pack of Rage Chisel Tip 2 blade, 2", 100 grain earlier today and had a couple questions for the Rage guys...

The instructions say optional, but are ya’ll using the shock collar and the O-ring?  I would like to only use the O-ring if possible.  

The Rage Titanium vs. Chisel Tips...are the Titanium’s any sharper or have more cutting power than the Chisel Tips, or is the only benefit of the Titanium is they are less likely to break or bend?

Lastly, I will be switching from front deploy (Spitfires) to rear deploy (Rage Chisel) for the following reasoning.  I was very impressed with the exit hole of Spitfires, but they did not leave much of an entry hole, due to the fact they are front deploy.  In the case in which there is no pass through (like happened to me this weekend) I would want a bigger entrance hole that the rear deploy (Rage) would have to offer.  This would leave more of a blood trail.  Am I thinking about this the right way?

I realize that ANY head put through the lungs is going to do the trick.  If I had it my way, I would put it through the lungs every time; but sometimes, guess what, I miss and hit a shoulder. 

I do not want to get into which magical head is better than the next magical head.  I was just thinking that front deploy = small entrance, big exit.  Rear deploy = big entrance, big exit.

I know there are about 17 questions in here, but I would appreciate the input!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 17, 2012)

I use the Chisel tip and just the o ring works fine.. That's all I use.. You will be happy with the heads.. here is a exit hole of a 2 blade


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 17, 2012)

And I would never waste my money titanoum ones


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought the shock collar was only on the 2.3" Extreme Cut.  My 2 blade chisel tips only have the O ring.


----------



## Kyle5050 (Sep 17, 2012)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I thought the shock collar was only on the 2.3" Extreme Cut.  My 2 blade chisel tips only have the O ring.



The ones I bought today came with O Rings and Shock Collars


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 17, 2012)

A field point will do the job if put through both lungs...it isn't a question of lethality IMO.  It is a question of recovery...recovery is a function primarily of distance traveled and quantity of blood lost outside of the body cavity (blood trail).  IMO there is no way to say the distance traveled will be shorter with one head over another with any conclusiveness given the exact same shot, but if you were getting an entry hole that was smaller than you thought it should be then I think you are using sound logic.  Here is another thought though....which one is more likely to give you an exit hole?  I don't know the answer to that, but from a tree stand the exit hole is more important than the entry hole because most of the blood spilled outside the body cavity will be from the lower hole which will be the exit hole.


----------



## Brian from GA (Sep 17, 2012)

The chisel tips we have at Northside in COlumbus have the orange collars taped inside the package behind the word RAGE on the front. Same place the extra o-rings are taped in.


----------



## Kyle5050 (Sep 17, 2012)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Here is another thought though....which one is more likely to give you an exit hole?  I don't know the answer to that, but from a tree stand the exit hole is more important than the entry hole because most of the blood spilled outside the body cavity will be from the lower hole which will be the exit hole.



A very good point that I had not considered!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kyle5050 said:


> The ones I bought today came with O Rings and Shock Collars



What color are the body of your broadheads?  If they are yellow they are the 2.3" extreme.



Brian from GA said:


> The chisel tips we have at Northside in COlumbus have the orange collars taped inside the package behind the word RAGE on the front. Same place the extra o-rings are taped in.



That is weird.  If you look at the product pictures on their web site the channel which is machined into the heads other than the 2.3" head is clearly too small for the whole collar.  I think they made a mistake in packaging and those collars should not be in the package and will not be of use.  Maybe the real Rage enthusiasts will chime in like Passinthrough and Bigrnyrs and clear this up for us.


----------



## Kyle5050 (Sep 17, 2012)

Red ferrule, with a chiseled tip.  From what I can gather from Google, Rage is now including them in the Chisel tips as well.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.ragebroadheads.com/Products/Legacy_shock_collar.php    here is the shock collar.. I have them but dont use them... There not the same ones as the extreme


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been using Rage 2" for 3 years and love them. 

Check out the entry and exit from my most recently taken doe. She was directly under me when I shot.

Entry












Exit


----------



## BowdenCRX (Sep 18, 2012)

On the shock collars at the bottom there is an arrow pointing out make sure that you line that up with one of the blades but the o-ring works by itself


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kyle5050 said:


> Red ferrule, with a chiseled tip.  From what I can gather from Google, Rage is now including them in the Chisel tips as well.



Can't believe I didn't realize this.  I had bought a pack of new 2 blade chisel tips and had only cut open the package and removed 2 of the 3 heads because I still had a couple of other Rage heads left from last season so I didn't need all 3 in the pack to fill my quiver.  Having never completely opened the package (I wanted the remaining head to be secure), I never saw these shock collars in the package, but they are there.  As someone else posted they are very different from the shock collar on the 2.3" Extreme.  I'm not sure whether I will use them or not.  I haven't had a problem with early deployment.


----------



## Kyle5050 (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I'm not sure whether I will use them or not.  I haven't had a problem with early deployment.



I believe this is the route that I am going to go.  I do not want to lose any of that early deployment which leaves those massive entry holes that Rage is famous for.  As long as the O-rings do their job, the shock collars will stay in my bow case.  They are listed as optional in the Rage literature.


----------

